# Best dripper for REO



## bjorncoetsee (6/9/14)

What dripper is good for the reo grand?
I only have a reomizer, I heard a lot about the cyclone but its not available here?
So what dripper is good, one that's cap doesnt screw off, one that u just pull off.
Also how do u modify it to be bottom fed?
Any suggestions and also where to buy from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/9/14)

The other option is a bottom fed *A*tomic: I really love mine, in fact I'm off to go and pick up my second one right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/9/14)

Alex said:


> The other option is a bottom fed *A*tomic: I really love mine, in fact I'm off to go and pick up my second one right now.


Where do I buy this?


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Hi @bjorncoetsee 

I know VapeClub has several drippers and offers the service of modifying for bottom feeding.

but bear in mind that vendors won't jump on this thread and suggest their products because it is in the general forum.
If you want other vendors to participate you will have to repost this in the "Who has stock" thread.

If you want, let me know and I can move this thread there for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/9/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @bjorncoetsee
> 
> I know VapeClub has several drippers and offers the service of modifying for bottom feeding.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, u can move it plz


Silver said:


> Hi @bjorncoetsee
> 
> I know VapeClub has several drippers and offers the service of modifying for bottom feeding.
> 
> ...


Thanx u can move thread plz 
Stupid question ,how do I add badges?


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Thread moved

I assume you mean the badges below your avatar?
If so, badges and medals are awarded by the award team based on your achievements and involvement in the forum.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/9/14)

Silver said:


> Thread moved
> 
> I assume you mean the badges below your avatar?
> If so, badges and medals are awarded by the award team based on your achievements and involvement in the forum.


Jip that badges, i got a reonaut badge, but dont know how to add it


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Oh, you mean the Reonaut badge that @johan awarded to you when you got your Reo

That is just for you to keep on your computer and to use where you see fit.
Not for adding under the avatar.
If you want you can make it your avatar picture.

Just a fun thing - not for any "official" badge adding to your profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> What dripper is good for the reo grand?
> I only have a reomizer, I heard a lot about the cyclone but its not available here?
> So what dripper is good, one that's cap doesnt screw off, one that u just pull off.
> Also how do u modify it to be bottom fed?
> Any suggestions and also where to buy from?


I think the best atty for the reo is a very subjective thing. 

The biggest question is, what do you prefer in terms of your vaping style?

Most of the reo users won't argue the fact that the reomiser is superb for flavour!

However, for the lung hitters out there, the Reomisers air hole is way too small (1mm) and so some have drilled it out to get an airier draw which I've read compromises the flavour somewhat.

I have personally owned a Magma and a Plumeveil (both bottom fed) and I still keep going back to the Reomiser. 

If you're after big clouds, and a much looser draw for lung hits then a plumeveil is a great option because it has so many options for air flow. Flavour is still good on the plume but not nearly as good as the RM2. 

From what I've discussed with other members, and read on here, the atomic seems to be a happy medium between the two and has been said to have great flavour. Because of its afc, one can customise it to suit their tooting style.

The cyclones have been argued to be just as good if not better than the Reomiser by some. It's been reported to be excellent in terms of flavour. A standard cyclone has a 1mm air hole. There is also an afc cap for the cyclones to adjust airflow as well. Cyclones are not available locally, nor are they by any means cheap.

My advice would be to start off with the atomic or even a magma as their airflow control will allow you to experience both a tight airflow as well as a wide open one. This way you can gauge what it is that you enjoy most. 

Hope this helps. PS I am in no way an expert on the matter. I am just sharing what I've experienced and observed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I think the best atty for the reo is a very subjective thing.
> 
> The biggest question is, what do you prefer in terms of your vaping style?
> 
> ...


How about if I drill out the RM2 airhole with a 1/16 drill,and another air hole with the 1/16? So two 1/16 on the RM2?


----------



## Alex (6/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> How about if I drill out the RM2 airhole with a 1/16 drill,and another air hole with the 1/16? So two 1/16 on the RM2?


 
The RM2 is not really designed for dual coils though. The 1.2mm airhole on the standard reomizer is perfectly suited to the volume of the atty, in order to produce the best flavour. Now if you like mouth to lung inhales, similar to smoking a cig. This is perfect.

If you are after direct lung inhales, then the air intake may be to small for you. But once you make it bigger, the flavour will drop off considerably. Trust me on this. Rather get an extra top cap without an air hole, and drill that one out to 1.4/1.5mm, or whatever you prefer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I think the best atty for the reo is a very subjective thing.
> 
> The biggest question is, what do you prefer in terms of your vaping style?
> 
> ...



@Yiannaki , that was an extremely well put together response. I think you have hit the nail on the head on so many fronts with this response. Well thought through

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> How about if I drill out the RM2 airhole with a 1/16 drill,and another air hole with the 1/16? So two 1/16 on the RM2?



@bjorncoetsee , i think a comprehnsive reply like you got from @Yiannaki to your question at least deserves a "thank you"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

